# Phillips DSR 708 DirecTV Tivo Series 2 Locked!



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

I have a Western Digital drive for my Phillips DSR 708 DirecTV Tivo Series 2 unit and I still cannot unlocked it My main goal is to back up everything from the Western Digital drive (including recordings) onto my 250gig hardrive that has all the utilities for Tivomad, TivoTool and a couple other programs.
Below is my setup, the software and what happens.
*SETUP:* Backing up to 250gig hardrive with Windows 98 - FAT32
hda  Primary Master (DOS/Windows fat32 C: drive or partition)
hdb  Primary Slave (Blank)
hdc  Secondary Master (Attached TiVo A)
hdd  Secondary Slave (CD Rom is attached here)

SOTWARE: 
Using MFS Tools 2.0

What I've done concerning commands:
# mkdir /mnt/dos
# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos
# mfsbackup 6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc (and also hdc1)

The result that I keep getting is:
with mfs_load_volume_header: mfsvol_read_data: success mfsbackup: backup failed to start make sure you specified the right devices and that they are not locked.

I used qunlock 2 and I still get the above. I tried DLGCHK and that only show 
the CHS and LBA from the bios. I changed the setting for it to boot in LBA instead of CHS but I still get the error message above. I can see the Western Digital drive but I cannot unlock. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

I very much doubt the drive is locked. Try booting instead from the free PTVupgrade.com boot CD. And don't use hcd1 -- just /dev/hdc.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Another thing...FAT has a 4GB filesize limitation, so I doubt you will be able to create an actual backup image with recordings. That said, if you do want recordings, use -Tao instead.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

When you boot the Linux CD, after the boot is complete, hold down the Shift key and press Page UP a few times to go back and look at how each of the drives are recognized. You should see information about the manufacturer and the size. Verify that the sizes are correct.

You also should review these instructions: http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

After trying these suggestions (Used PTV LBA48 ISO and used TAO in the backup command), I still came up with the same --
/dev/hdc1o: Success
mfs_load_volume_header: mfsvol_read_data: success mfsbackup: backup failed to start make sure you specified the right devices and that they are not locked.

What should I do know?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

cheer said:


> Another thing...FAT has a 4GB filesize limitation, so I doubt you will be able to create an actual backup image with recordings. That said, if you do want recordings, use -Tao instead.


Not true - I've got a 40 GB FAT32 drive in my PC to run Windows98SE and have recently upgraded to WindowsXP.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

You need to look back at the boot text and see what size the drives are recognized as. Also make sure that Linux thinks the drives are at the postions you think they are.

Use the commands that you put in your original post. -Tao will back up the whole drive including programs. The only way this will work is if you pipe the backup to a mfsrestore. It is not practical to save a backup with programs as it will almost the same size as the original Tivo drive.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

ForrestB said:


> Not true - I've got a 40 GB FAT32 drive in my PC to run Windows98SE and have recently upgraded to WindowsXP.


He said filesize limitation not drivesize limitation.


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

This is what I see when I hit Shift & Page UP several times:
hda: 80042364 sectors (40982 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4982/255/63 UDMA(33)
hdc: 156301488 Sectors(80026MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=155061/16/63, UDMA(33)

Partition Check
hda: hda1
hdc: (blank) 

So would this mean that I would have to change something in the backup command?
I appreciate your help guys!


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

HDA is the Maxtor drive or C:drive that has plenty of space to receive the Tivo backup.
HDC is my Western Digital/Tivo drive that I cannot get the backup from.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

From the drive size listing, your drive is not locked. If it was locked, it would show as 10MB or so. So a locked drive is not the problem.

IIRC, your TiVo drive should show a large number of partitions. hdc1 through at least hdc11. I am not sure why is shows blank. Does the drive still boot in the TiVo? Was this test done with the ptvupgrade boot CD?

Your backup command is correct, but for some reason the partitions on the drive are not seen properly.


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

I first used MFS Tools 2.0 and i got the same results that I got now. Now, I've been using PTV UpgradeLBA48 4.04 and I still cannot back it up. However, going back to the very beginning of this project, by mistake I did this with Windows XP - NFTS and
had used MFS Tools 2.0. This would not have caused this backup to fail like this would it? I'm not getting any other errors but this mfsbackup - failed.
Also, I have not put this drive back into the DirecTV Tivo unit yet.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Try the command 
mfsinfo /dev/hdc

This will list information about the TiVo drive. This will tell whether the drive is seen as a TiVo drive.

I am not sure what you did with Windows XP. If you booted XP with the TiVo drive attached, it will not boot in the TiVo. You will have to use makeTiVoBootable to fix the boot drive.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

You probably will need make tive bootable. See this thread for more information: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=1193306&&#post1193306


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

I tried mfsinfo /dev/hdc and it came up with this same statement:
/dev/hdc1o: Success
mfs_load_volume_header: mfsvol_read_data: success mfsbackup: backup failed to start

So I'm going to now try the make tivo bootable now.


----------

